# New Battery Breakthrough Without The Vaporware



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2015/04/07/stanford-smartphone-battery-charges-one-minute/


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Terrible journalism, but potentially exciting battery development. Ionic liquids are interesting, but they are also pretty expensive. We'll have to see where this goes.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Voltage is 1/2 that of LiIon; they managed to avoid saying anything about energy density.

Ionic liquids have shown up in several other announcements. It's a good idea, but I suspect the recent Dyson pairing with the solid electrolyte battery will be to market long before this one-off demonstrator model.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

I think they also forgot to include the fact that their current battery's volumetric energy storage (wh/l) is about the same as lead acid.

Needs a lot of work to supplant lithium. I'd file under "may be interesting in 5 years."

Popsci article mentions the current poor energy density.


----------

